# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Microsoft причислила Skype к вредоносным программам

## ALEX(XX)

24 апреля 2008 года, 11:06 
Текст: Владимир Парамонов

Корпорация Microsoft по ошибке причислила клиентское приложение Skype для работы в одноименной сети IP-телефонии к вредоносному ПО. 
Как сообщает PC World, сложности при работе со Skype начали возникать в конце прошлой недели у тех пользователей, которые применяют для защиты компьютеров средства обеспечения безопасности Microsoft. После установки очередного апдейта антивирусные пакеты Microsoft начали блокировать приложение Skype, идентифицируя его в качестве троянской программы Win32/Vundo.gen!D. 
Как выяснилось впоследствии, причиной блокировки Skype стала ошибка в цифровых подписях, использующихся для идентификации вредоносных компонентов продуктами Microsoft. Проблема затронула комплексное решение для обеспечения безопасности Microsoft Windows Live OneCare, бесплатную онлайновую службу Windows Live OneCare Safety Scanner, а также пакет Forefront Client Security, ориентированный на использование компаниями малого и среднего бизнеса. При этом ошибок в работе средств Windows Defender и утилиты Malicious Software Removal Tool отмечено не было. 
Впрочем, на сегодняшний день проблема уже устранена. Пользователям продуктов Microsoft, столкнувшимся с трудностями при работе со Skype, рекомендуется загрузить обновленные файлы подписей версии 1.31.9121.0 или выше. Отмечается, что переустанавливать саму клиентскую программу Skype не придется, поскольку антивирусы Microsoft только лишь блокировали ее работу, но не удаляли с компьютера. 
Кстати, недавно компания Skype предложила подписчикам своей системы IP-телефонии безлимитный тарифный план на международные звонки. Теперь пользователи Skype могут без ограничений звонить на стационарные телефоны в 34 странах, в том числе в большинстве государств Европы, Австралии, Новой Зеландии, Чили, Китае, Сингапуре, Японии и пр.

compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Это скорее в раздел "Ложные срабатывания"

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Это скорее в раздел "Ложные срабатывания"


Логично

----------

